# Fibromyalgia Myth Busting



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Recent research has disproved some common misconceptions about Fibromyalgia, but the word has been slow to emerge. Test your knowledge here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?id=8009Here is a brief excerpt:For many years Fibromyalgia has been considered something of a mystery, confounding the doctors who are trying to treat it and the patients who have to live with it. Only recently has new technology begun to unravel the truths about this mysterious disorder. As a result of the previous lack of scientific evidence, several myths about Fibromyalgia have developed that, unfortunately, are still being repeated today. It's time to dispel the myths and clarify the facts.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

M&M said:


> Recent research has disproved some common misconceptions about Fibromyalgia, but the word has been slow to emerge. Test your knowledge here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?id=8009


Thanks for posting this. There probably isn't anybody in this forum who hasn't been told it's all in their heads. I am the only fibro sufferer I know personally who is able to maintain a full-time job, but just try getting disability for it.Spread the word, y'all! What we need more than anything else is a lab test that will confirm it's a "real" disease. Until doctors can see something in your labs or on your x-rays that points to some kind of pathology, it'll still be "in our heads."Angie in Texas, US


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

GReat link! Thanks..


----------

